# Can I do anything with the leftovers? (besides compost)



## Allie2012 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello,

I made an awesome jalapeno wine, and I have about two quarts of spent peppers, raisins and dead yeast. I'm wondering if I can use that stuff, as is or with the yeast rinsed out, in a quick bread or a yeast bread. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Boyd (Mar 31, 2012)

Try the leftovers in a batch of skeeter pee!!


----------



## jswordy (Apr 2, 2012)

You can use the leftovers in baking. Baking drives off the alcohol. If appropriate, you can also use them to make jellies and jams. Same deal: the heat drives off the alcohol.


----------



## jilsao (Sep 1, 2013)

The heat drives off *some* alcohol. Depending greatly on cooking method and amount of time. The one that surprises me is flambe leaving 75%! One would think a big alcohol flame would consume more than a quarter.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/SP2UserFiles/Place/12354500/Data/retn/retn06.pdf


----------



## Downwards (Sep 10, 2013)

It's actually recently been shown that you can never cook out all the alcohol, because of the way it is attracted to water molecules. But you can get enough out that it is essentially gone. 

When I cooked at a brew pub long ago, we used to make loaves of beer bread that included spent grain. It was very tasty stuff. 

I did a wine long ago from dried tart cherries and raisins. That recipe called for actually soaking the fruit in boiling hot water and it never got fermented, only the resulting juice did. When I pulled that fruit off they looked and smelled so good that I put them in a simple syrup and spiked it up with rum. We use it with vanilla ice cream still, and sometimes I sweeten things with that cherry syrup. It's pretty darned good.


----------



## Elmer (Sep 10, 2013)

I throw all left overs in the compost or my potatoe patch.
I do a little dance to the compost G*d's and then go drink a bottle of DB!

I dont like to contaminate other batches of wine. And I have enough wine to cook with.
But the compost is always looking for a taste!


----------

